# Is there no limit...........



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Honestly is there no limit to spammers. I mean I have seen so much of this stuff lately its unreal. Granted some of it maybe for real but I would be willing to bet that most of it is just a sells pitch. How much or any of this stuff do you think is for real? I mean do you ever get tired of clicking the warning triangle? I maybe outta line for posting this if I am Nicko feel free to remove it with no hard feelings on my part.

Best Regards Cakerookie....


----------



## thebiggerbopper (May 15, 2006)




----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

BB its not that I hate them I don't but get real I mean posting all over the board is kind of annoying. Why not just put the thing in one forum and be done with it. I mean chances are its going to get removed anyway so why post the stuff? Is it mean't to be a distraction?

Best Regards CR....


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

They are earning money with each post.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

OK, I can understand that it makes sense. But why not just put the blame stuff in one forum and let it go! Alright maybe I am blowing this out of whack. I will stop for now...

Best Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Rook, I'm not trying to justify it. I too, hate it.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh I know your not Pan never thought you were. I guess I have just never understood this spam stuff.

Best Regards Cakerookie....


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

ATTN: FREE FOOT UP THE A** TO ALL SPAMMERS!

www.clickhereforafreefootuptheA**.com/TATT

I wish spammers wouldn't hit resource sites, perhaps it is beacause there are REAL people, doing REAL things, and it is the only way to get noticed.

I agree with all of the above posts.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Spammers are relying on one scientific fact of life for their livelihood. And that is "The AVERAGE IQ is only 100. That means, by definition, that every other person you meet is "below" average in intelligence." Those of us who are familiar with statistics, believe that the statisitical "bell-curve" has been skewed to make more people feel "better" about themselves.

doc


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't mine them feeling better about themselves just don't post the stuff in every forum thats what gets my goat! And they have to know that this stuff will be removed.

Best Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Yes but they don't count on our intrepid moderators and administrators to swiffer away the bad stuff so fast!


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

I just see you there with your duster, Mazz.


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

So how do they get paid money for each post?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I was wondering that too. Maybe a professional spammer will come on and explain the ins and outs of their biz. 

Best Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## thebiggerbopper (May 15, 2006)

On most forums they have rules stating No Spam. What gets me is spammers seem to still think it's ok to do so.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Maybe English is a problem. I guess the best line is 'WHAT PART OF NO SPAM DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND!' end quote.

Best Regards Cakerookie...


----------

